# DW Gyms/student id



## admos (Dec 28, 2012)

After a bit of help here guys!

I have been going DW Gym for well over 5 months, i signed up for a student membership, even though i am not a student. Now after 5 months they have asked me for a student card.

I have a fake student card i can show them but does anybody know what checks they will do on this or is shall i just come clean & make up an excuse that i left uni a few months ago & just forgot 2 tell them?

Its a ball ache, not been able 2 go the gym because they wont let me in until i show them it & its all been 2 days?

Any advice chaps!


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

maybe pay the full price like everyone else who isnt a student ?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

£38 per month in the real world...


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

admos said:


> After a bit of help here guys!
> 
> I have been going DW Gym for well over 5 months, i signed up for a student membership, even though i am not a student. Now after 5 months they have asked me for a student card.
> 
> ...


which dw you at?


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

Conscript said:


> £38 per month in the real world...


DW i train at is £20 a month ?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

brandon91 said:


> DW i train at is £20 a month ?


Well my local for peak time rate is £38 per month, although my company gives me £70 per month allowance for gym fees so it cost nothing really...


----------



## admos (Dec 28, 2012)

New 1 in Liverpool. Its 20 quid for student or 38 peak.


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

Conscript said:


> Well my local for peak time rate is £38 per month, although my company gives me £70 per month allowance for gym fees so it cost nothing really...


very nice of them


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

admos said:


> New 1 in Liverpool. Its 20 quid for student or 38 peak.


i live in a small town, it was 25 for peak but now its switched to a DW 'express' so its 20 for peak now

no pool etc just a gym


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

I pay £28 at a smaller gym than our local DW and that's student rate. My card was checked on joining so if I were you OP I'd accept you've had it half price for 5 months and get on with it.


----------



## admos (Dec 28, 2012)

I wish it was like that here. I have never used pool or any other facilities, so begrudge paying the extra


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

admos said:


> I wish it was like that here. I have never used pool or any other facilities, so begrudge paying the extra


sounds like your gonna have to suck it up and pay the extra, however my mate gets a student membership because hes in the army so he can 'freeze' his membership when away


----------



## admos (Dec 28, 2012)

oh well, did alright for 5 months


----------



## robsam23 (May 15, 2006)

They wouldn't do any checks. They'll just photocopy it and stick it in your membership file.


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Are you too far to join the Ben Dunne gym on Edge Lane? I joined about 6 weeks ago (and my DW membership runs out next week) - its only £110 a year (no swimming pool but you say you dont use that anyway) - loads more dumbbells and they have the Lying Leg Curl and Back Extension equipment that DW dont (DW would rather have 30 treadmills than have a better weights section).


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Blimey , maybe I'm in a bad mood. But seriously what a stupid question. Just pay the full price, crikey Moses !.


----------



## admos (Dec 28, 2012)

stoatman said:


> Blimey , maybe I'm in a bad mood. But seriously what a stupid question. Just pay the full price, crikey Moses !.


Just thought id try & bend the rules a bit! Just bought 1st home & had a baby, so money is tight


----------



## Ste1 (Apr 11, 2012)

i had to show a letter with the college/uni name and my name some where i think it was a couple of years out of date so they dnt look to hard.


----------



## admos (Dec 28, 2012)

Ste1 said:


> i had to show a letter with the college/uni name and my name some where i think it was a couple of years out of date so they dnt look to hard.


Was that in dw mate? Did they photocopy it?


----------



## Ste1 (Apr 11, 2012)

yeah it was dw i dont go there anymore but its still frozen for free as a student and they just looked at it i think i ripped it in half so the date was off it all they wanted to see was the college logo with my name on it


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

im at dw as a student , i shown mine when i joined . then i had the same about 3-4 weeks ago they just said have u got ur student card with u ,i said yeah took it out my wallet she looked at it and gave me it straight back

she didnt photocopy it or anything just a quick look . id just show them the id u have tbh how would they know what every id look like , and its no skin of there nose


----------

